# Best dressed movie of all time?



## micahb2002 (Sep 15, 2007)

I vote for Godfather 2, although Godfather 1 was styling as well.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

James Caan as Sonny was the man in Godfather 1. Always with the slim three-piece.


----------



## smile (Jul 2, 2007)

i like all three godfather movies stylewise. North by northwest has to be right up there. its even more timeless and pure concerning clothes than godfather.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

Charriots of Fire as well as The Great Gatsby both had great sense of style.


----------



## DerekHowlett (Jun 8, 2008)

Denzel Washington in American Gangster


----------



## charlie2 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Nicholson in Chinatown*

A different three-piece in nearly every scene.


----------



## shirtguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Thomas crown affair with pierce brosnan


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I would hardly know where to start. This could and should become a magnificent coffee table book. While many of those mentioned certainly should be included, there are dozens, if not hundreds of obscure British and British influenced films from the '30's, 40's and '50's with splendid wardrobes. Unfortunately, having watched most of them on TV over 50 years ago, I haven't a clue what they might be.

And though not a film, the 1980's BBC production of Brideshead Revisted *must* be included in the list.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

My vote is for Seabiscuit.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Any Cary Grant movie where he is wearing a suit. Also, Almost all of the James Bond movies. Sean Connery was always well dressed. The 70's and early eighties were not great as far as the style of the times was concerned, but Pierce Brosnan and Daniel Craig have looked great as well.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

micahb2002 said:


> Godfather 1 was styling as well.


Given the general sentiments in the forum I would have thought that Marlon Brando's notch lapel tuxedo alone would have knocked this one out of contention. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

"Wall Street" (or more accurately, Gekko) was an influence on me.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

_GONE WITH THE WIND_

Not that I'll be wearing spats and ascots as leisure wear any time soon, but nearly everything in that film screamed pure class, especially Gable's stuff.


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

A tad over-the-top, but I did enjoy Woody Harrelson's character from "The Walker," mostly because he always sported a pocket square, had fishtail trousers with his suspenders, and kept everything perfectly organized in his apartment... it was the best display in a movie of how someone obsessed with wearing a nice suit lives. :icon_smile_wink: His waistcoat that he wears with his dinner jacket is not great, but I supposed it makes sense given the flamboyant nature of his character.

https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mv5bnjq1mdqwnza4mf5bml5mv0.jpg


----------



## bmiller (Jun 22, 2006)

For a modern look I liked the Ocean's series. I also thought the menswear in Mobsters looked very nice too.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Roikins said:


> A tad over-the-top, but I did enjoy Woody Harrelson's character from "The Walker," mostly because he always sported a pocket square, had fishtail trousers with his suspenders, and kept everything perfectly organized in his apartment... it was the best display in a movie of how someone obsessed with wearing a nice suit lives. :icon_smile_wink: His waistcoat that he wears with his dinner jacket is not great, but I supposed it makes sense given the flamboyant nature of his character.
> 
> https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mv5bnjq1mdqwnza4mf5bml5mv0.jpg


Sorry, I'd have to vote tasteless excess and the squandering of a marvelous opportunity to feature a character's wardrobe as an exemplar of being well dressed. I doubt any self-respecting and tasteful gay man would be caught dead in those get-ups, and am certain that the old-money Washington female characters he supposedly chaperoned would rather *be* dead than with someone so dressed.

Some of the fabrics were spectacularly beautiful, but their cut was absurd, and the accessories chosen laughable. This man was dressed by someone who either didn't understand the character, or simply doesn't understand the art of dressing well as a man.


----------



## Simon (Jun 4, 2008)

This will change the moment I press the reply button, but Goodfellas, The Italian Job and anything with Bob Mitchum in it to start with...


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

In the vein of Chariots of Fire, there's an old TV movie, The First Olympics: Athens 1896, that has some spectacular period clothing. Just came out on DVD.

And I have to nominate Marcello Mastroianni for looking great in so many movies, and in life in general.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

DerekHowlett said:


> Denzel Washington in American Gangster


That was a great movie for clothes, not my style, I still liked it.

Brian


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

This might just be because it happens to be on right now, but Casablanca. Bogart in the white dinner jacket and later in his hat and trench coat are just so iconic.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hitcock's _Rope_ with Jimmy Stewart. The protagonist and the antagonists were very well dressed.


----------



## Simon (Jun 4, 2008)

Terpoxon said:


> This might just be because it happens to be on right now, but Casablanca. Bogart in the white dinner jacket and later in his hat and trench coat are just so iconic.


Oh yes, good call


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

Tonyp said:


> Any Cary Grant movie where he is wearing a suit.


Where's the challenge in that? _To Catch a Thief_ saw Grant wear plenty of casual clothing and look fantastic doing it. That's the flaw that AAAC and SF often display: You can only be dressed well wearing a suit.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

DocHolliday said:


> And I have to nominate Marcello Mastroianni for looking great in so many movies, and in life in general.


I 2nd that!


----------



## Houndstooth (Mar 5, 2006)

Notorious, Cary Grant.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

I think it is easily _Kind Hearts and Coronets_:











All of the principle characters wear a whole new bespoke Edwardian wardrobe in almost every scene. It is extraordinary how much trouble they have gone to. Frock coats (double and single breasted), dress coats, smoking jackets, Norfolk jackets, and lounge suits galore.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

LoneWolf said:


> "Wall Street" (or more accurately, Gekko) was an influence on me.


My first inspiration for braces!


----------



## mczewd (Jul 21, 2008)

The Bad and the Beautiful, with Kirk Douglas and Dick Powell. Douglas was well-dressed in both casual garb and suits.

And, although he was a bit dandy for my tastes, no arguing that Fred Astaire could wear tails with the best of them.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

mczewd said:


> And, although he was a bit dandy for my tastes, no arguing that Fred Astaire could wear tails with the best of them.


Fred Astaire is more an example of how a dress coat should NOT fit. It is too drapey for THAT garment. He probably wanted it that way in an effort to hide his slenderness, but it only makes things worse. The results, to my eye, look like costume.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

John Belushi in Animal House.

But seriously, for a Forum that celebrates the Italian Style, a few films
that illustrate this along with one from Hungary/ W. Germany/ Austria
and one from the USA.

Marriage Italian Style- Marcello Mastroianni 1964

The Conformist- Jean-Louis Trintignant 1970

The Garden of the Finzi- Continis- 1971

A Special Day- Marcello Mastroianni 1977

Once Upon a Time in America - Robert De Niro- 1977

1900- Robert De Niro- 1977

Col. Redl- Klaus Maria Brandauer- 1985


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

The Good Shepherd is one of my favorites.


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

DerekHowlett said:


> Denzel Washington in American Gangster


I found the jacket Armand Assante was wearing while shooting trap from the back of the mansion to be interesting. It tastefully incorporated a leather shoulder pad for the butt of the stock--form and function in one sportcoat. I can't find a picture of it on Google. I think I would buy one of those for shooting skeet if I ever came across it.

There are too many classic films to list.

More modern films would be Godfather, Wall Street, etc... Let's not forget American Psycho. I saw a British film called Layer Cake not too long ago that had some nice suits in it. That guy who plays Dumbledore in the Harry Potter movies was dressed well, if you could overlook the fake oompa-loompa tan.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Sator said:


> I think it is easily _Kind Hearts and Coronets_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

Great wardrobe. There was a great interest in Edwardian fashions in post-war England and the costume designers really went to town.
It is a shame that the film was not made in colour. I adore the "regatta" suit with patch pockets but flapped OTP and the windowpane checked frock coat...and don't get me started on the smoking jacket with cream(?) quilted facing...:icon_smile:

*W_B*


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Yes, _Kind Hearts_ is amazing. Others here are willing to name a film merely because a leading character wears a dinner jacket, or a lounge suit but the sheer variety of immensely complex bespoke garments on display in _Kind Hearts_ is a tour de force without peer. And it just keeps going on and on, scene after scene - just astonishing!

Here are pictures of the garments you mention:




























Every one of those coats is absolute decadence itself (perfectly in keeping with the main character of this classic black comedy).


----------



## TheEarl (Jul 19, 2008)

Not that we would wear these outfits today, but I was always impressed with the wardrobes in Swing Kids.


----------



## YYZ-LHR (Jul 2, 2007)

I saw _Get Carter _for the first time last weekend. Michael Caine's three-piece suit looks great; his tall collar and hefty knot are products of their era, although I wouldn't be ashamed to wear them now.

Everyone else in the film, however, look like they're from Newcastle.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

DerekHowlett said:


> Denzel Washington in American Gangster


Even though I wasn't alive in the time period where this movie was supposed to take place, I don't believe anyone dressed quite as modern as Denzel did back then. 
I do like the way he dressed, however.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

Add:

The Road to Perdition- Tom Hanks, Paul Newman, Daniel Craig, Jude Law- 2002

Great early thirties clothing and atmosphere


----------



## bengal-stripe (May 10, 2003)

That one:






Audrey Hepburn, George Peppard and Patricia Neal were wonderfully dressed.


----------



## Jack Imari (Feb 6, 2006)

*Goldfinger*


----------



## scubasteve (Aug 20, 2008)

Just to name something that isn't already listed:

When I was a kid I always wanted to be Gabriel Byrne in Miller's Crossing


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

comrade said:


> John Belushi in Animal House.
> 
> But seriously, for a Forum that celebrates the Italian Style, a few films
> that illustrate this along with one from Hungary/ W. Germany/ Austria
> ...


Actually, I think Once Upon A Time in America came out in 1984, not 1977. Also, didn't 1900 sometime from 1980 to 1984?

As for best dressed movies of all time, besides the movies that other AAAC members have mentioned so far (and moist likely other movies that other AAAC members will most likely also mention later on), my vote also goes to Clint Eastwood in Tightrope and all five of the Dirty Harry movies (Dirty Harry-1971, Magnum Force-1973, The Enforcer-1976-the best of the five Dirty Harry movies all around, IMO, Sudden Impact-1983 and The Dead Pool-1988) were also one of the best dressed movies of all time.

Ronny Cox, Miguel Ferrer and Dan O'Herilhy (or is it Dan O' Herhily) in Robocop (1987) also get my vote as one of the best dressed movies of all time.

Even Reni Santoni (who pulled off the white or off white extremely well when portraying Howard Stern's boss Vin Vallasecca on the WNBC radio station from early August 1982 through late July 1985), Michael Murphy and Paul Giamatti in Private Parts (1997 with Howard Stern, who is most definitely my hero) get my vote as one of the best dressed movies of all time.


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

Any movie with Cary Grant,　ｓuited or not. But is it just because of him or others? _Notorious_ and _The Philadelphia Story_ had well-dressed Claude Rains and James Stewart amongst others.

I like Sean Connery's look as Bond in the 60's, but I think George Lazenby, a fashion model, was the best-dressed Bond.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Respectfully submitted for your approval...


























'Nuff said. :aportnoy:


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Grayson said:


> Respectfully submitted for your approval...


Seconded. Being one of my favorite movies may have influenced my voting, though 

I think I have that exact same gray windowpane jacket that Mr. Newman is wearing. An Oxxford, ironically enough


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

Correction: Once Upon a Time in America is from 1984

1900 is from 1976

Reference: Internet Movie Database (imdb.com)


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Love in the Afternoon*

Cooper suave; Chevalier dapper; McGiver sophisticated.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> Given the general sentiments in the forum I would have thought that Marlon Brando's notch lapel tuxedo alone would have knocked this one out of contention. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


+1...good one. Another vote for _The Thomas Crown Affair_ (the Pierce Brosnan version).


----------



## Dandelion (Jun 26, 2008)

"The Royal Tenenbaums" springs to my mind! Indeed, anything by Wes Anderson usually shows off great clothing, although some of it might be considered somewhat over the top...

I like Humbert Humberts's style in Kubrick's "Lolita" aswell.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

gentleman amateur said:


> I like Sean Connery's look as Bond in the 60's, but I think George Lazenby, a fashion model, was the best-dressed Bond.


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

Great pic. Great film, too, despite GL's acting ability and success in replacing Connery not being up to snuff. I wonder if GL's suits were Conduit, as well.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Conduit? Dunno. Perchance the 007 obsessives can enlighten..*



gentleman amateur said:


> Great pic. Great film, too, despite GL's acting ability and success in replacing Connery not being up to snuff. I wonder if GL's suits were Conduit, as well.


We're gonna keep in mind that it was '69(?) and forgive the orange mock-T > www.universalexports.net


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

jamgood said:


> We're gonna keep in mind that it was '69(?) and forgive the orange mock-T > www.universalexports.net


Sorry, the link led me to the homepage. What is an orange mock-T?


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

gentleman amateur said:


> Sorry, the link led me to the homepage. What is an orange mock-T?


Should one choose to initiate an interweb browser image search for Mr. Lazenby, he oft shows wearing a mock-turtle(roll)neck sweaterette in a photo with Dianna Rigg. (I've taken to wearing a garnet-eyed-foxhead pinned riding stock with houndstooth hacking jacket, gym shorts and flip flops while lounging 'round the ol' abode and humming 'Whata Wunnerful Wurl'.)


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

jamgood said:


> Should one choose to initiate an interweb browser image search for Mr. Lazenby, he oft shows wearing a mock-turtle(roll)neck sweaterette in a photo with Dianna Rigg. (I've taken to wearing a garnet-eyed-foxhead pinned riding stock with houndstooth hacking jacket, gym shorts and flip flops while lounging 'round the ol' abode and humming 'Whata Wunnerful Wurl'.)


I just did so and the first image I encountered was the mock-T. Thanks. Forgot about that one.

In this interesting article, the author mentions that the casual clothes will always look dated in the films.


----------



## woodlawn26 (Jul 30, 2008)

Terpoxon said:


> This might just be because it happens to be on right now, but Casablanca. Bogart in the white dinner jacket and later in his hat and trench coat are just so iconic.


I agree with Casablanca. Bogart, Henreid, and Rains just exude style, and I can't get enough of Sydney Greenstreet - for a large fella he had an enormous amount of panache. Even Strassa the Nazi is impeccable. I really think there's something to be said for the days when you were expected to wear a tie if you were going out to a club - particularly one as happening as Rick's.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

Gregory Hines in "Cotton Club"


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

woodlawn26 said:


> I agree with Casablanca. Bogart, Henreid, and Rains just exude style, and I can't get enough of Sydney Greenstreet - for a large fella he had an enormous amount of panache. Even Strassa the Nazi is impeccable. I really think there's something to be said for the days when you were expected to wear a tie if you were going out to a club - particularly one as happening as Rick's.


Great film and great looking. However, it seems Bogie doesn't show any cuff when not wearing the dinner jacket.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

Agreed, Sidney Greenstreet as Signor Ferrari head of "all illegal activities"
in Casablanca, shows great panache with a Fez (Tarboosh) and a cummerbund,
as I recall, girding his ample midsection. But Sidney Greenstreet as the effete
and sinister Kasper Gutman in the The Maltese Falcon is sublime as he exudes 
evil while wearing a morning coat. Add to that, Peter Lorre as Joel Cairo sporting
a wing collar and a bow tie and the "gunsel" Elisha Cook Jr. playing Wilmer
in a close-fitting pin stripe double-breasted suit. A Sartorial Tour de Force!!


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

comrade said:


> Agreed, Sidney Greenstreet as Signor Ferrari head of "all illegal activities"
> in Casablanca, shows great panache with a Fez (Tarboosh) and a cummerbund,
> as I recall, girding his ample midsection. But Sidney Greenstreet as the effete
> and sinister Kasper Gutman in the The Maltese Falcon is sublime as he exudes
> ...


Bogart is pretty well dressed in that one too.


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

comrade said:


> But seriously, for a Forum that celebrates the Italian Style, a few films
> that illustrate this along with one from Hungary/ W. Germany/ Austria
> and one from the USA.
> 
> ...


Agree with the "Italian style" and great list. No one wears suits with such casual grace and aplomb as the Italians. I would also add Visconti's magnificent The Leopard (with Burt Lancaster). In addition to one of my favourite films, The Garden of finzi-Continis, I would add Vittoria de Sica's neo-realist masterpieces The Bicycle Thief and Shoe Shine, Fellini's 8 1/2 and La Strada, Rossellini's Rome Open City and Paisan, Antonioni's astonishing masterwork L'Avventura (such casual charm on the waters!!!) and L'Amiche. I second Bertolucci's stunning Il Conformista as well as Before the Revolution. Can't beat the Italians for style. They make it look so easy. Unlike Hollywood, the clothes don't dress or make the men. Hollywood just makes it all look forced and stifling.

Also, loved Alain Delon's dress sense (so chic!) in Melville's Le Samurai. Renoir's La Règle de jeu again exemplifies clothing style with subtlety and grace. And also love the clothing worn by both the adults and children in Bergman's Fanny and Alexander. Also just finished watching Harold Lloyd's The Freshman (1925) for the 1st time after years of seeking it out. Lovely black tie wear in that (including a hilarious 10 minute sequence where he brings his tailor to a party as his suit unravels at each seam!!)


----------



## BostonBrahmain (Feb 16, 2007)

Edward Fox in Edward and Mrs. Simpson, also in Day of the Jackal


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

The Life and Dearth of Colonel Blimp contains some interesting wardrobe items covering the period from 1902 - 1942 in the UK. 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0036112/ 

Fortunately, there is finally a fully restored version with very good color available from Amazon. It includes commentary by Michael Powell (since deceased) and Martin Scorsese (currently extant). 

I think it is a very nice film. I watch it over and over&#8230;


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

indylion said:


> Gregory Hines in "Cotton Club"


Most everyone in _Cotton Club_ looked great, even Richard Gere, and I'm not a big fan of his.

Has anybody mentioned _American Psycho_ yet?


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

"Agree with the "Italian style" and great list. No one wears suits with such casual grace and aplomb as the Italians. I would also add Visconti's magnificent The Leopard (with Burt Lancaster). In addition to one of my favourite films, The Garden of finzi-Continis, I would add Vittoria de Sica's neo-realist masterpieces The Bicycle Thief and Shoe Shine, Fellini's 8 1/2 and La Strada, Rossellini's Rome Open City and Paisan, Antonioni's astonishing masterwork L'Avventura (such casual charm on the waters!!!) and L'Amiche. I second Bertolucci's stunning Il Conformista as well as Before the Revolution. Can't beat the Italians for style. They make it look so easy. Unlike Hollywood, the clothes don't dress or make the men. Hollywood just makes it all look forced and stifling.

Also, loved Alain Delon's dress sense (so chic!) in Melville's Le Samurai. Renoir's La Règle de jeu again exemplifies clothing style with subtlety and grace. And also love the clothing worn by both the adults and children in Bergman's Fanny and Alexander. Also just finished watching Harold Lloyd's The Freshman (1925) for the 1st time after years of seeking it out. Lovely black tie wear in that (including a hilarious 10 minute sequence where he brings his tailor to a party as his suit unravels at each seam!!"

As long as you are discussing "Film" as well as menswear in Film. As I recall, Bicycle Thief, 
Open City, etc. portrayed Italy at war or its' immediate aftermath -not much style.
More stylish in the same period is General della Rovere starring Vittorio de Sica
1959. The Leopard ( Il Gattopardo) for those of us who could take our eyes off Claudia
Cardinale, might have noticed that "Italian Style" shown here dates from 1860,
hardly relevant to our contemporary taste. So as long as one is considering
"period" films, I offer " La Nuit de Varrenes 1983. Despite the French title it
is directed by Ettore Scola and stars Marcello Mastroianni, Jean-Louis Barrault,
Hanna Schygulla, Harvey Keitel and Jean-Claude Brialy. Again, if one seeks style
cues from France in 1791, this is the perfect film. Actually it is a superb film.
I see it at least once a year. Another captivating historical film is Little Dorrit.
1988. This masterpiece, which takes place in London in the 1840s,
stars Alec Guinness, Derek Jacobi, Cyril Cusack and Roshan Seth.


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

L.A. Confidential - everyone is dressed pretty well for being underpaid cops


----------



## ner1971 (Apr 8, 2007)

A few contenders from my short-list of favorites:

* Sweet Smell of Success (1958) - The roll on Tony Curtis' collar
* North By Northwest (1959) - THE suit, although "...Thief" is solid too
* Goldfinger (1964) - almost makes me want to learn how to golf

More recently I liked the costuming in "The Hudsucker Proxy", "Casino", and "Down With Love" - I thought each film was very well done. As several people have pointed out, Bond fillms are always good and I am curious to see how the Daniel Craig "Casino Royale" will hold up in a couple of years and I remember it impressing me when I saw it in the theaters.


----------



## JordanH. (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't believe I've seen anyone mention Random Harvest yet. Every scene after the escape from the mental hospital, Ron Colman constantly stays clean.


----------



## jasonbourne (Dec 10, 2007)

*In the SciFi Category....*

While 99.9% of SciFi movies would never be considered stylish, there is one exception and that is Gatttaca. Jude law and Ethan Hawke etc are all dressed in 1940s inspired attire with double breasted suits (when was the last time you saw a film with DBs?). If you have not seen the film, it is probably of the top 10 scifi films of all time. It is the scifi movie for people who dont like scifi movies (no lightsabres, aliens, or anything of that crap) just a great script and jude law's only good performance.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

bmiller said:


> For a modern look I liked the Ocean's series. I also thought the menswear in Mobsters looked very nice too.


I just saw Ocean's 13, and thought the costuming was wonderful. Not only the suits and tuxedos, but the appropriateness of all the outfits, right down to Don Cheadle's ridiculous Evel Kneivel jumpsuit.


----------



## andrei67 (Dec 7, 2004)

1. Any Lubitsch movie from the 30s
2. Seconding opinion on _any Cary Grant _film I'd like to single out _Indiscreet_


----------



## Persephone (Jul 17, 2008)

Tonyp said:


> Any Cary Grant movie where he is wearing a suit. Also, Almost all of the James Bond movies. Sean Connery was always well dressed. The 70's and early eighties were not great as far as the style of the times was concerned, but Pierce Brosnan and Daniel Craig have looked great as well.


I second that! Cary Grant was a sharp dresser. I just watched "The Philadelphia Story" again, and he looked great. The same goes for Sean Connery and Pierce Brosnan.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

"Hudsucker Proxy" actually includes a scene of Paul Newman's
visit to his (bespoke) tailor. A scene that proves crucial to later 
developments in the film.

Add:
The Big Sleep- 1946- Bogart and Becall
Holiday- 1938- Cary Grant, Katherine Hepburn, Edward Everett Horton

For those members with an affinity for Fin de Siecle or Edwardian
looks I recommend:

Gigi-1958- Maurice Chevalier, Louis Jourdan, Leslie Caron
(I saw Chevalier on the street in New York in 1970 or so.
Well into his 80s, he was exquisitely dressed in a light
grey double-breasted suit.)

Those Magnificant Men in their Flying Machines- 1965
Terry-Thomas, Robert Morely, James Fox

Reilly Ace of Spies (Mini series)-1983- Sam Neill,
Leo McKern


----------



## marmer (Jun 11, 2008)

+1 Seabiscuit

Bugsy
The Untouchables
Silverado
The Rocketeer
The Aviator
Tucker (though not quite as good as Seabiscuit)
The Dark Knight
The end of Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull.


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

Tonyp said:


> Any Cary Grant movie where he is wearing a suit. Also, Almost all of the James Bond movies. Sean Connery was always well dressed. The 70's and early eighties were not great as far as the style of the times was concerned, but Pierce Brosnan and Daniel Craig have looked great as well.


North by Northwest.


----------



## aspectator (Aug 27, 2008)

charlie2 said:


> A different three-piece in nearly every scene.


Just watched this movie again last night. It was really inspirational, and worth reviving the thread. I don't know who did the clothes, but Jack does look great. Really sharp suits, complete with beautiful ties and pocket silk. As noted, a different suit in most every scene. At one point his character loses a shoe in a ruckus and says, "G**amn Florsheim shoe." Aint it the truth.


----------



## aspectator (Aug 27, 2008)

^^ I see not all of the quote got copied. I'm talking about the movie, Chinatown. Does anyone know who did the wardrobe? Everyone in the film looks great. The character, Mr Mulwray, would warm some trad hearts, even.


----------



## LoneWolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Roikins said:


> A tad over-the-top, but I did enjoy Woody Harrelson's character from "The Walker," mostly because he always sported a pocket square, had fishtail trousers with his suspenders, and kept everything perfectly organized in his apartment... it was the best display in a movie of how someone obsessed with wearing a nice suit lives. :icon_smile_wink: His waistcoat that he wears with his dinner jacket is not great, but I supposed it makes sense given the flamboyant nature of his character.
> 
> https://img381.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mv5bnjq1mdqwnza4mf5bml5mv0.jpg


I sought out and rented this DVD based on this comment and enjoyed it quite a bit. It reminded me (probably because both were written and directed by Paul Schrader) of another well dressed movie, American Gigolo.


----------



## Buster Brown (Sep 28, 2008)

Definitely not the 'best of all time,' but I saw the film recently and thought it worth mentioning "The Birds" and sharing a couple of pics.

Is this not the most wonderful weekend/country suit?










Not quite sure what's around his neck, but it seemed rather stylish ... at least for a movie character:


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

How has this thread spawned 80 responses and no one has mentioned _Brideshead Revisited_ (BBC miniseries version)?


----------



## selliott58 (Oct 20, 2008)

How about tossing the untouchables with Connery and Costner in the mix as well. If I am not mistaken Armain did the majority of the clothing - costume design.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

selliott58 said:


> How about tossing the untouchables with Connery and Costner in the mix as well. If I am not mistaken Armain did the majority of the clothing - costume design.


He did.


----------



## aspectator (Aug 27, 2008)

welldressedfellow said:


> He did.


I recently started a thread about that very thing. There are some impressive clothes in that film. Interestingly, Connery refused to wear the Armani clothes. All those clothes he's wearing in the film are his own. That's according to the director, Brian DePalma. Those are some nice tweeds he's sporting.


----------



## aspectator (Aug 27, 2008)

That brings up an interesting question for me. I wonder how much of the clothing we admire from classic film was a studio creation, and how much was out of the star's closet? I know that wardrobe was an area where studios would look to save money and would have actors wear their own clothes. Humphrey Bogart famously wore his own clothes in 'The Maltese Falcon.' Those were some nice double breasted suits too.


----------



## selliott58 (Oct 20, 2008)

And please forgive my mis -spelling of Armani....however I believe I at one time purchased some "Armain" suits out of the back of a 69 Cadillac in the garment district... in the Ukraine....


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

aspectator said:


> That brings up an interesting question for me. I wonder how much of the clothing we admire from classic film was a studio creation, and how much was out of the star's closet? I know that wardrobe was an area where studios would look to save money and would have actors wear their own clothes. Humphrey Bogart famously wore his own clothes in 'The Maltese Falcon.' Those were some nice double breasted suits too.


Cary Grant was pretty famous for both wearing his own clothes and also having a lot of say in the wardrobe of his movies (not to mention that in his contract he got to keep any clothes from his movies). Richard Torregrossa's _Cary Grant: A Celebration of Style_ gets fairly in depth in how he dressed and was dressed for his movies. Given his reputation and the nature of his movies it seems most directors give him wide latitude when it came to clothes.


----------



## brioni007 (Dec 3, 2007)

*MY VOTE*

I COULD NOT AGREE MORE.



shirtguy said:


> Thomas crown affair with pierce brosnan


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

brioni007 said:


> I COULD NOT AGREE MORE.


WHY ARE YOU YELLING AT US?

Initial Cap only. Initial Cap only, sir. It makes reading posts here so much more pleasant! 

(Most folks here use *Bold* or _Italics_ to emphasize something.)

Thank You,

Chase


----------



## aspectator (Aug 27, 2008)

gordgekko said:


> Cary Grant was pretty famous for both wearing his own clothes and also having a lot of say in the wardrobe of his movies (not to mention that in his contract he got to keep any clothes from his movies). Richard Torregrossa's _Cary Grant: A Celebration of Style_ gets fairly in depth in how he dressed and was dressed for his movies. Given his reputation and the nature of his movies it seems most directors give him wide latitude when it came to clothes.


Good tip. I'll check that out.


----------



## aspectator (Aug 27, 2008)

I just watched 'Sabrina' last night, and the clothes were pretty impressive across the board. Humphrey Bogart was looking very upright and corporate in his double breasted suits. I noticed in the long shots that his trousers had no break at all. There was a scene involving Bogart's closet and all his shoes are visible. They were very many pair. Miss Hepburn's wardrobe from the film has become quite famous, of course. The film won an Oscar for costume design, I believe.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

aspectator said:


> ^^ I see not all of the quote got copied. I'm talking about the movie, Chinatown. Does anyone know who did the wardrobe? Everyone in the film looks great. The character, Mr Mulwray, would warm some trad hearts, even.


I'll add another vote for _Chinatown_. I saw it tonight for the first time and was blown away by the phenomenal array of suits worn by Nicholson (lots of great outfits for the supporting characters too).

To address the question of who did the wardrobe, Anthea Sylbert is credited with "Costume Design" and Richard Bruno and Jean Merrick are credited with "Costume and Wardrobe Design". Sylbert was nominated for both an Academy Award and BAFTA Award for costume design for the film. (She lost to Theoni V. Aldredge for _The Great Gatsby_.)


----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

My vote is for " Wall Street", but coming in at a close second and third would be "Godfather 1 & 2"


----------



## Monorailcat (Aug 26, 2008)

I would have to say that The Great Gatsby with Robert Redford gets my number one vote. Ralph Lauren wardrobe on all the characters and Gatsby's super impressive shirt collection by Turnbull & Asser!!!!!!!!! To me it doesn't get any better then this. Everyone in 3 piece suits and contrast collars. 


Others included : 

most of the James Bond films(always liked Goldfinger and On Her Majesty's Secret Service)

Thomas Crown Affair

The Untouchables 
and i know there is more, but these immediately spring to mind.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> Even though I wasn't alive in the time period where this movie was supposed to take place, I don't believe anyone dressed quite as modern as Denzel did back then.
> I do like the way he dressed, however.


Domenico Vacca dressed Denzel in American Gangster. He's an awesome designer, but probably beefed up the modernity of the suits as a subtle advertisement.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Both Thomas Crown Affair films, although Brosnan looks more at home in a suit than McQueen did (don't get me wrong... I love Steve McQueen). I also like Michael Douglas's wardrobe in "The Game." I love the line in the film as he loses a shoe running from attack dogs: "Damn. There goes a thousand dollars." Deborah Kara Unger, the female lead, says, "Your shoes cost a thousand dollars?!" "That one did," Douglas replies. Classic.
My favorite fashion film would have to be "American Psycho." I had a hard time stopping my laughter when Christian Bale is disposing of a corpse in a weekend bag by John Paul Gaultier.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

These sorts of threads are useful for gauging the median age of the posters here. Or is that maturity? Hint: Just because the character wears a suit doesn't make him well-dressed. Hint 2: Costume doesn't necessarily mean well-dressed. Although in this current day and age, maybe being well-dressed is costume.

Sorry, channelling fritzl. been flying too close to teh trawler.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Goldfinger


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline (Dec 8, 2008)

*Bella Mafia*

*The Garden of the Finzi-Continis* is my favorite film of all time: vastly better than Bassani's rather schmaltzy book _(although we have the kids in our family read the book in sequence with Primo Levi's *Surviving Auschwitz*__)_. The moment when Micol dismisses Fabio Testi as being "troppo piloso" had me jumping out of my chair in protest.....But anyway, I've never noticed the clothes.

*Bella Mafia*, however, is full of men's clothing that would look oh-so-good on me. In particular, I remember a luminous blue blazer. From the way it draped, I presume it was a Scabal cashmere. I've tried to find whose clothes were used for men's wardrobe, but have had no luck. I like the way the father wears polo shirts with blazers, too. There's one great villa, and some amazing set design for some of the interiors. But the New Jersey McMansion is a scream, and the film is just a silly feel-good romp...only worth viewing for the clothes.

And on the subject of silly romps, has anyone noticed how the clothes practically_ star_ in *Sunset Boulevard*? William Holden's tails are amazing, and I'd kill for that Vicuna overcoat.


----------



## Maunus (Dec 21, 2008)

*best dressed movie*

chinatown, jack nicholson


----------



## THORVALD (Jan 30, 2007)

*BEST Dressed*

Cary Grant North by Northwest

Sean Connery Goldfinger

Clifton Webb Laura

Kirk Douglas Out of the Past

Thorvald


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

Either Godfather part 2 or Blade runner. I may have to give it to Blade runner though.


----------



## storeynicholas (Feb 15, 2008)

Clive Brook in _Love in Exile _and in _Cavalcade;_
Ronald Colman in_ Raffles;_
George Sanders in_ The Saint series;_
Robert Donat in _The Winslow Boy;_
Clark Gable in _Gone With The Wind;_
Humphrey Bogart in_ Casablanca;_
Rex Harrison in _My Fair Lady;_
Laurence Olivier and George Sanders in _Rebecca;_
Ray Milland in _Dial M For Murder;_
Louis Jordan and Maurice Chevalier in _Gigi;_
Sean Connery in_ From Russia with Love;
_Cary Grant in_ To Catch a Thief;_
Jack Buchanan in _Smash and Grab_ and in _The Band Wagon;_
Fred Astaire in_ S__wing Time _and in_ The Band Wagon;_
Noel Coward_ In Which We Serve.
__NJS_

_ 
_


----------



## Mr. Mick (Nov 18, 2008)

Just noticed this thread and had to give a "nod" to Jimmy Stewart in Bell, Book, & Candle. Loved his suits in this one.


----------



## Maunus (Dec 21, 2008)

chinatown, jack nicholson.

also, check out the TV show Jeeves and Wooster, avaiilable on DVD. features Hugh Laurie of "House"


jeeves and wooster had lots of great clothes.

best

bob


----------



## kkollwitz (Oct 31, 2005)

...everybody in Rapa-Nui.


----------



## Thermactor (Feb 8, 2009)

_Heat_ 1995









Reasoning: Everybody dressed well, the look is still modern and tasteful (not 1950s-passe), and.. well, Robert DeNiro.


----------



## tricket (Aug 23, 2003)

George Lazenby in "On Her Majesty's Secret Service".

Of course the Sherlock Holmes suit made a statement. The lace placket dinner shirt was also very good. Haha...


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I have always had a penchant for the Edwardian period so my top three have got to be:

The Time Machine (original version)
Corpse Bride 
Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

Around the World in 80 days
Little Lord Fauntleroy
The Leopard

Also the Sherlock Holmes TV series by Granada deserves mention and probably many more films which I do not remember right now.
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Phileas Fogg said:


> Around the World in 80 days
> Little Lord Fauntleroy
> The Leopard
> 
> ...


Well said sir, a man after my own heart! :icon_smile:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Phileas Fogg said:


> Around the World in 80 days


However, which one?

David Niven, Pierce Brosnan, or the Jackie Chan/Steve Coogan version?

Personally I love all three, with a slight preference for the Brosnan version, partly due to the wonderful performances from Peter Ustinov as Detective Fix and Eric Idle as Passpartout.


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you. You are right, actually the one I love is the 1956 version with David Niven, whenever I think about Around teh World in 80 days or Phileas Fogg my thoughts go to David Niven.
The version with Pierce Brosnan was not bad and I like both him and Peter Ustinov as actors, but it was less to my liking as a whole. One scene from this version I did not like at all was the rescue of Princess Aouda.

The Jackie Chan version is one I never saw.
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Phileas Fogg said:


> One scene from this version I did not like at all was the rescue of Princess Aouda.


You are so correct, that scene was far too violent and so I had to fast forward over it as it wasn't at all suitable for my son to see. And so as such for me it ruined what should have been a "safe film" with an overall "family film" feeling. Perhaps you disliked it for the same reason?

Regards
Ormonde


----------



## Phileas Fogg (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, partially yes, even though I have no sons, and partially due to the ludicrous scene where Brosnan/Fogg steps out of cover and pleads with teh Indians to let the girl go!
I really cannot picture the imperturbable Fogg nor any other XIX century British gentlemen for what it matters act in such a way. Perhaps, at worst, he could have imperiously ordered them to stop, but would have hardly behaved like Brosnan.
It lacked the richt feeling. Pity because the film is nice and could have been better with little effort.

The 1956 version instead retains all the elegance of older times, no blood, no gore, just Passepartout crying "boooh" and everybody fled, leaving our heroes to rescue the Princess and flee in the jungle. Much better.
Yours,

Phileas Fogg


----------



## Zafonic (Oct 28, 2008)

The film that springs to mind for me is 'North by Northwest'.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

Gigi.


----------



## Thewaxmania (Feb 20, 2008)

My vote goes for High Society with Frank Sinatra and Bing Crosby, and it was also Grace Kelly's last honest movie of her career.


----------



## bbcrock (Feb 13, 2009)

I really like the Robert Mitchum film "His Kind of Woman" for:
1. low-key postwar architecture
2. clothes
3. Unheralded dialog, specifically, spoken to Mitchum, "You're up awfully early for a loser."


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

culverwood said:


> Gigi.


...and of course the original Moulin Rouge.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

But when I was a kid watching endless Hollywood films the one person who stuck in my mind for his elegance, his dancing, his clothing and the, lets face it, often quite surreal aspects present in nearly all his films was of course Gene Kelly.

Man, how I wanted to tuck a tight striped shirt into high waisted slacks and slide around the floor then leap into the air wearing a beret! :icon_smile_big:

I suddenly feel the need to talk about some manly stuff....hey, how about them Steelers? Heck of a season!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

Batman (1989)

The Shadow (1994)

The Untouchables (1987)

The Graduate (1967)

Chaplin (1992)


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Batman (1989)
> 
> The Shadow (1994)
> 
> ...


Giorgio Armani did the wardrobe for The Untouchables....looked very nice!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

Mannix said:


> Giorgio Armani did the wardrobe for The Untouchables....looked very nice!


I read that Armani also did the wardrobe for Michael Keaton in Batman and Batman Returns as well as for Val Kilmer, George Clooney, and Christian Bale, who even appeared in Giorgio Armani print ad's in cross-promotion with The Dark Knight. For what it's worth, I wouldn't want to be the one doing fittings for Christian Bale, especially if they took a long time or the results weren't to his liking. I hear he's not a patient man lol. :icon_smile_wink:  :deadhorse-a:


----------



## Thermactor (Feb 8, 2009)

I will respectfully submit that I saw another Pacino/DeNiro movie yesterday (Godfather Part II) and I will say that Al Pacino was spectacularly, impeccably well-dressed throughout the feature.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

Terpoxon said:


> This might just be because it happens to be on right now, but Casablanca. Bogart in the white dinner jacket and later in his hat and trench coat are just so iconic.


Not just Bogart, everybody was sharp:icon_hailthee:


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

I can't believe no one suggested Superfly


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

indylion said:


> I can't believe no one suggested Superfly


Shaft was better dressed IMO.


----------



## briggsy (Dec 16, 2008)

gordgekko said:


> Where's the challenge in that? _To Catch a Thief_ saw Grant wear plenty of casual clothing and look fantastic doing it. That's the flaw that AAAC and SF often display: You can only be dressed well wearing a suit.


So, so true.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

RJman said:


> These sorts of threads are useful for gauging the median age of the posters here. Or is that maturity? Hint: Just because the character wears a suit doesn't make him well-dressed. Hint 2: Costume doesn't necessarily mean well-dressed. Although in this current day and age, maybe being well-dressed is costume.


I think it is time to repeat this post.

It should be quoted again every few pages as this thread continues to grow.


----------



## briggsy (Dec 16, 2008)

_American Gigolo_ and most of the French new wave. _Band of Outsiders_ and _La Belle du Jour_ come to mind immediately


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*Thread Recuscitation*

But all this time, and not one for Singin' In The Rain?? Blasphemy!! Not only was the tailoring impecable, but they danced, and twisted, and jumped, and twirled amazingly in their attire! Just started a thread about it...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> Hitcock's _Rope_ with Jimmy Stewart. The protagonist and the antagonists were very well dressed.


YES. The suits are beautifully cut with perfectly sized lapels. They definitely don't look post-war.



gordgekko said:


> Where's the challenge in that? _To Catch a Thief_ saw Grant wear plenty of casual clothing and look fantastic doing it. That's the flaw that AAAC and SF often display: You can only be dressed well wearing a suit.


I agree. He had great casual style in that movie, including the ascot and striped boat neck.



bengal-stripe said:


> That one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

George Peppard had a slight injection of Ivy League style that worked well. It's what inspired me to try buttoning my cardigans with the middle three.



David Reeves said:


> Either Godfather part 2 or Blade runner. I may have to give it to Blade runner though.


Most of Blade Runner's costumes aren't necessarily to my taste, but that's why the costume design excels. Deckard wears a rather tackily patterned shirt and tie with a tan raw silk suit that looks like it's been worn to death. His police chief is in mint-coloured short sleeves with a tie. They're made to look rather ordinary and run of the mill, yet still appropriately attired for the time period. They're in stark contrast with Gaff's over the top "gigolo" style and Holden's classic-gentleman appearance of a grey three piece and white shirt with dark tie. (I liked his suit the most, too bad it had rather short screen time and got a couple of holes in it. :icon_smile_big


----------



## GWM 1978 (Dec 20, 2008)

Anyone seen Idiocracy? There are some pretty sharp looks in that one, too. 

But I have to agree with Ken R. In fact, I was going to bring up both The Hudsucker Proxy and American Psycho. The creepy thing is that The Family Guy has been really growing on me. Sir, you have great taste.


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Philadelphia Story

Danny


----------



## Pitt 84 (Feb 22, 2009)

*All the folks in these flicks hit the mark...*

_The Maltese Falcon_
_The Big Sleep_
_Casablanca_

_Chinatown (Jack is a treat)_
_Gatsby_

_Brosnan's Bonds_
_Ocean's series_
_Thomas Crown Affair (Brosnan)_

_Individuals_

_Most every Cary Grant role_
_Raymond Burr as a film nior badie_
_Paul Drake in the Perry Mason series _

_Be seeing you!_
_Pitt 84_


----------



## baktovis (Apr 16, 2012)

Animal House, The Graduate, Breakfast at Tiffany's, The Talented Mr. Ripley, Love Story, The Royal Tenenbaums.


----------



## TsAr (Mar 21, 2013)

Great Gatsby
Bond series
Catch me if you can.


----------



## Traser (Jan 10, 2013)

GWM 1978 said:


> Anyone seen Idiocracy? There are some pretty sharp looks in that one, too.


It has electrolytes too!


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

'The Man In The White Suit'

Alec Guinness as iGent hero. Set in a backdrop that often looks like a Northampton shoe factory.

The machinations of business!


----------



## Fatman (May 7, 2013)

Its not a movie, but...

Downton Abby


----------



## guymac (Nov 16, 2011)

Best dressed movie of all time for me would be the Godfather and 2nd would be Ocean's Eleven.


----------



## daddywarbucks (Sep 8, 2008)

Terpoxon said:


> This might just be because it happens to be on right now, but Casablanca. Bogart in the white dinner jacket and later in his hat and trench coat are just so iconic.


*Absolutely!* I've given up trying to find that kind of shawl-collar white dinner jacket, so I'm going to have one made overseas.

_(I already have my forty-year old irreplaceable Burberry trench coat - not at all like the tarted-up fripperies they sell now. Plus a fine Borsalino hat.)_​


----------



## daddywarbucks (Sep 8, 2008)

woodlawn26 said:


> I agree with Casablanca. Bogart, Henreid, and Rains just exude style, and I can't get enough of Sydney Greenstreet - for a large fella he had an enormous amount of panache. Even Strassa the Nazi is impeccable. I really think there's something to be said for the days when you were expected to wear a tie if you were going out to a club - particularly one as happening as Rick's.


You're right all around, especially that indeed Greenstreet is exceptionally well turned out - not easy for a fat man.

Somewhere I have a photo of bank robber Willie Sutton being arrested. He's dressed better than any banker nowadays, right down to a tasteful collar pin. As you note, even criminals and bad guys had more class back then.​


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

daddywarbucks said:


> You're right all around, especially that indeed Greenstreet is exceptionally well turned out - not easy for a fat man.
> 
> Somewhere I have a photo of bank robber Willie Sutton being arrested. He's dressed better than any banker nowadays, right down to a tasteful collar pin. As you note, even criminals and bad guys had more class back then.​


Not Annie??


----------



## jc1305us (Jan 13, 2009)

My favorite movie of all time. Great clothes! 
Sunset Blvd
https://monstergirl.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/bill-gloria-and-erich-sunset-blvd-promo-shot.jpg


----------



## Busterdog (Jan 1, 2010)

Pretty much any movie in which David Niven appeared. He was elegant as himself too!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

Jovan, you are spot on, on your comment on "To Catch a Thief." Grant pulls off several casual outfits that look fantastic. All from memory, as it's been a good while since i've seen it, but he wears dress slacks with the striped shirt you mention and espadrilles and, in so doing, does one of my favorite things insanely well which is to "dress down" an item that is normally part of a dressy outfit - in this case, dress slacks - so that the result is an elegant casual outfit well above normal casual but one that is still casual. 

And yes, the Ivy influence works very well for George Peppard in "Breakfast at Tiffany's." Also from memory - his clothes are perfectly tailored and he wears a herringbone jacket that will never go in nor out of style because it is always quietly perfect. 

I just saw Rex Harrison in "A Rake's Progress," and he wears one outstandingly elegant (and perfectly tailored) outfit after another (both suit and tie, formal wear and casual). The movie is good, his clothes are great.


----------



## Euston40 (Sep 3, 2008)

Anchorman, hands-down. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Euston40 said:


> Anchorman, hands-down. :icon_smile_wink:


I loved Anchorman.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Perhaps not a film with the highest number of stylishly dressed characters, but the lead character in my favourite film is nicely put together - at least when you see him outside of a trench coat. That film would be Le Samourai from 1967. Just an immensely stylish film overall.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

aspectator said:


> I just watched 'Sabrina' last night, and the clothes were pretty impressive across the board. Humphrey Bogart was looking very upright and corporate in his double breasted suits. I noticed in the long shots that his trousers had no break at all. There was a scene involving Bogart's closet and all his shoes are visible. They were very many pair. Miss Hepburn's wardrobe from the film has become quite famous, of course. The film won an Oscar for costume design, I believe.


I searched to see if someone mentioned Sabrina. I didn't care for the look until I first saw the film. Bogey et al. exuded such Style (intentional capital), I fell in love with it.


----------



## pusso (May 5, 2009)

It's a series rather than a movie, but I think that Brideshead Revisited with Laurence Olivier and Jeremy Irons is beautifully dressed!


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

pusso said:


> It's a series rather than a movie, but I think that Brideshead Revisited with Laurence Olivier and Jeremy Irons is beautifully dressed!


Purely from a very old memory, but yes, Brideshead Revisited (the version you reference) is sartorial spender: linen suits, Fair Isle sweaters, club collars, argyle socks, tweeds, etc. and meaningful attention to detail. Also, it is an incredibly well-done and respectful adaptation of Waugh's impressive novel.


----------



## qtlaw24 (Nov 28, 2007)

American Psycho.


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

Maybe not in the best of taste due to the film's violent nature, but there cannot be many films where nearly all of the cast are dressed in suits for almost the entire film.
*Reservoir Dogs.*


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

Euston40 said:


> Anchorman, hands-down. :icon_smile_wink:


+1. Absolutely!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Howard, now I know you're trolling us for sure.



IvanD said:


> Maybe not in the best of taste due to the film's violent nature, but there cannot be many films where nearly all of the cast are dressed in suits for almost the entire film.
> *Reservoir Dogs.*


This is true. Yet, aside from that, there's not much worth emulating in the way they're dressed.


----------



## jimw (May 4, 2009)

I'll vote for 'The Talented Mr. Ripley', though the stunning backdrops of the Amalfi coast probably don't do it any harm, either.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

I just saw "Dial M for Murder" and Ray Milland and John Williams (as the inspector) are incredibly well and interestingly dressed. In particular, Ray Milland wears a grey-blue, wide window pain suit - in the scene in which Inspector Hubbard (Williams) first comes to investigate the murder - that belongs on a best-suit-ever-in-a-movie list. Its blue-grey color is conservative but not off the rack, the window pain is faint but adds interest and the cut and fabric move so well that Milland gains a natural fluidity that we all would want to have in our suits.

It is clear that the clothes were well thought out in this movie as the "lower-class" character wears loud patterned, ill-fitted clothes, the gentlemen (Milland and Cummings) wear classic, high-end, well-tailored suits and the inspector wears very British, a bit quirky, but thoughtful clothes that, echo his personality and strategy of trying to appear a bit befuddled but really being razor sharp. 

Oh, and if all that doesn't encourage you to see the film, Grace Kelly, as always, looks so singularly beautiful that it is hard to process dialogue when she is in the frame.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Just saw "The Great Beauty," which got the Oscar for best foreign film this year. It's not often that I envy the apparel of characters in movies, but the protagonist of that movie had a wardrobe to die for! Set in contemporary Rome, the protagonist is an aging journalist. It is a strange movie that I found somewhat confusing and a tad over-long (like most European films), but the protagonist is a veritable paragon of both classic and casual elegance, and he is a flaneur par excellence. It's great to see him casting a glance at a fat guy in T-shirt and shorts that is both quizzical and disdainful. It made me want to rush out and order several more casual suits and lightweight jackets. Also, he always, but always, rocks the square!


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

Great Gatsby - the original movie, not the new train wreck.


----------



## musicmax (Mar 13, 2012)

Adventure Wolf said:


> Great Gatsby - the original movie, not the new train wreck.


By "original movie" you mean the 1926 version? *wink*


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Fading Fast said:


> Purely from a very old memory, but yes, Brideshead Revisited (the version you reference) is sartorial spender: linen suits, Fair Isle sweaters, club collars, argyle socks, tweeds, etc. and meaningful attention to detail. Also, it is an incredibly well-done and respectful adaptation of Waugh's impressive novel.


1000% correct. BH defined how I wanted to dress.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Adventure Wolf said:


> Great Gatsby - the original movie, not the new train wreck.


Curious, why did you think it was a train wreck? I thought they got the visuals and atmosphere down well, even if many things were not terribly accurate to the 1920s.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

Here's a slight tangent that represents a lot of my personal "Best-Dressed" movies.

If I were to name my top 5 best-dressed movie heroes...
5. Steve McQueen in the original Thomas Crown Affair
4. Richard Roundtree in Shaft
3. Cary Grant in North By Northwest
2. Humphrey Bogart in Casablanca
1. Sean Connery in Goldfinger (as long as we forget that terrycloth outfit in the poolside scene)

And my top 5 best-dressed villains...
5. Christian Bale in American Psycho
4. Alan Rickman in Die Hard
3. Michael Douglas in Wall Street
2. Al Pacino in The Godfather Part 2
1. Michael Fassbender in X-Men First Class


----------



## Sharpe (Apr 20, 2010)

There are a lot of great post in this thread...and more then a few movies I kind of want to rewatch now. I always loved the outfits in The Sting...


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

peterc said:


> 1000% correct. BH defined how I wanted to dress.


BH had and has the same effect on me. Even when I see it now, it will inspire me to want to buy another Fair Isle sweater vest, up my sock game or get a linen suit.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Fading Fast said:


> BH had and has the same effect on me. Even when I see it now, it will inspire me to want to buy another Fair Isle sweater vest, up my sock game or get a linen suit.


I look back on those years and have concluded that it was wonderful to be young in 1983. I used to travel from Vancouver, B.C. to Seattle for weekends with my then girl-friend to buy forward pleated trousers at Polo. Almost every single person on the street in Seattle in those days was wearing a suit or a jacket and tie. Great, great memories.


----------



## musicmax (Mar 13, 2012)

peterc said:


> I look back on those years and have concluded that it was wonderful to be young in 1983. I used to travel from Vancouver, B.C. to Seattle for weekends with my then girl-friend to buy forward pleated trousers at Polo.* Almost every single person on the street in Seattle in those days was wearing a suit or a jacket and tie. * Great, great memories.


And then,


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Did anyone mention "Scent of a Woman"? 

A couple of competing styles here: 

Style 1: I thought Al Pacino was very well dressed in that film...both in his civvies and his military uniform. A perfect fashion role model for a man of a certain age...perfectly tailored and perfectly groomed. 

Style 2: I thought it was interesting how Chris O'Donnell and PSH wore their prep-school wardrobe. CO'D's character played it straight and dressed impeccably...but a little stiffly, as if he were wearing those clothes for the first time in his life...and wanted to get it perfect. PSH's character took the same clothing and added a cynical and jaded flair to the ensemble, conveying that he's probably worn a blue blazer since birth, and he can wear that and the other clothing any damn way he likes. 

What a great film...


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

The Red Shoes - Anton Walbrook in particular.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

musicmax said:


> And then,


Hilarious! But I am happy to say I do not know who those people are.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Did anyone mention "Scent of a Woman"?
> 
> A couple of competing styles here:
> 
> ...


Correct on every observation you make. Al Pacino's suit even has forward pleats of course.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I have never seen more extraordinary costumes as the ones in the 2009 adaptation of the Colette novel, Cheri:

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1179258/


----------



## db601 (Oct 3, 2008)

As a junkie addicted to Turner Classic Movies, there are too many films to say which one has the best clothes. However, "Swing Time" is on right now, and I must say that Fred Astaire had the best fit of good clothes of anyone. His jackets are like a second skin whether he's waltzing or tap dancing. His tailor should have been given a screen credit.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Part of the wardrobe function of any movie is to add authenticity to the story. To that end "Chariots of Fire" does that for me.


----------



## commandlinegamer (Jun 6, 2013)

*Kingsman: The Secret Service* just released is a fun spy story. Not pure parody, like say the Austin Powers' films, but it does have its tongue in its cheek.

As the plot and locations revolve around a tailoring business, the characters are pretty sharply dressed. Colin Firth in particular, stands out.

But I spotted what I thought a potential flub. At an evening engagement, Firth is dressed in a velvet dinner/smoking jacket. We can see the white of his shirt below the jacket button which I thought was a no-no; there's evidently no cummerbund or waistcoat.


----------



## Mikestyle49 (Sep 29, 2014)

Kevin Costner in The Untouchables


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

commandlinegamer said:


> *Kingsman: The Secret Service* just released is a fun spy story. Not pure parody, like say the Austin Powers' films, but it does have its tongue in its cheek.
> 
> As the plot and locations revolve around a tailoring business, the characters are pretty sharply dressed. Colin Firth in particular, stands out.
> 
> But I spotted what I thought a potential flub. At an evening engagement, Firth is dressed in a velvet dinner/smoking jacket. We can see the white of his shirt below the jacket button which I thought was a no-no; there's evidently no cummerbund or waistcoat.


Cummerbunds are really only for die-hard traditionalists, which perhaps covers the majority of posters on clothing forums.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Cummerbunds are the natural choice with a shawl collar dinner/smoking jacket.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I came across this pic and was struck by how nice the suit drapes. I especially love the peak lapels and that beautiful roll.


----------



## RedOctober (May 10, 2016)

What is going on with the cuffs on that shirt? Single cuffs?


----------



## Repington (Dec 9, 2014)

Kind Hearts and Coronets.


----------

